# Double O Odin



## Odin (Apr 8, 2018)

Okay formatting is messed up but I will start with this cut paste. 

It's basically a dream I started typing up in chat... and now will be a thread. Btw... a little strange but I do consider real vivid dreams as a type of travel of the mind... but there is no section for that lol so... here it is.















Odin: I had the craziest action movie type dream...
24 minutes ago



Odin: Started off with something similar to airforceone being chased in the sky by a sukhoi 27 over the pacific... crazy maneuvers and anti aircraft missiles flying in a sky full of dogfights...
22 minutes ago



Odin: The scene pans from that to overlook the pacific and witness an aircraft carrier under attack by a group of smaller destroyers...
22 minutes ago



Odin: Flash and all of a sudden I'm in the in the dream on the aircraft carrier... I'm a prisoner of the Russians... lol
21 minutes ago



Odin: In the lower decks somewhere... but no one is payng to much attention to me... I'm bruised and beat up a bit and there is a hallway outside two doors at the opposite ends of the room.
17 minutes ago



Odin: For some reason no one is paying attention to and I am not bound... so I back up to where there are some supplies and crates... food and ammo and stuff. I find a variety of hand grenades loose on the floor... so I gather a handful of smaller cherry bomb types and two larger canister types.
A moment ago



Odin: Okay this needs a thread...
So... continued without the numbers... 

I pocketed those explosives and watched the other end of the room... I'm not sure but someone was there cooking food on a hot plate... a big blonde Russian woman I believe... for some reason noise in the hall way drew her away and I was free to move and see whats up...

I went to the closest door and saw that personnel were marshaling in the hall way for some reason... it was packed. 

So creating a distraction I threw a cherry bomb out the door at that end that terminated in a dead end... I did not wait for it to go off I wend to the other end of the room and shoved my way through the double line of armed soldiers and went up a stair case. There I was on the outdoor deck and I hoped a railing to another deck below. I believe I heard people shouting and confusion so I threw a few more cherry bombs behind me and hopped the next railing to the deck below... 

btw I'm not sure this makes sense for the layout of an aircraft carrier but whatever it might be a whole new class... something like larger and crazy like in Mortal Engines...

anyway Im now whistling dixie and walking casual... some guard ran into me... but I duck my head and cough like I got a sore throat and can't reply to questions... walking by the confused bloke I duck into a locker/gym room... at the far end I see private showers n toilets... score. I need to pee. 

So as I can still hear some shouting and commotion still going on I open a stall at a far corner with a toilet and shower inside... and more in a row down the end... 

I really gotta take a leak so I take one from a distance against the tile wall aiming into the bowl so my feet wont be seen under the gap that the door of the stall provides... 
I chuckle ... and then sigh...and a moment later freeze... someone is walking by I hear frantic talk... 

then a female voice in a Russo Mandarin voice talks back... I don't understand but I believe she wants to be left alone... there are apologetic tones and boots leaving the locker room..

Naturally curious I peek over the top of the shower/bathroom stall... there is a stunning... jet black haired woman... with just a skimpy towel... she has CaucasionSiberianMongolian features and great cheeks... haha


well


I believe she was sympathetic to this POW... she hushed me with finger placed on rosy lips... 
we make eye contact... a smile and I let her into the stall with my arm on her waist and then ... .... well all that is left of the dream I Fucking woke up. 

Dammit... figures Odin can't get a break.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 8, 2018)

Odin said:


> Okay formatting is messed up but I will start with this cut paste.
> 
> It's basically a dream I started typing up in chat... and now will be a thread. Btw... a little strange but I do consider real vivid dreams as a type of travel of the mind... but there is no section for that lol so... here it is.
> 
> ...


Can't get laid even in a dream?

Otherwise, damn epic story.


----------



## Odin (Apr 9, 2018)

DrewSTNY said:


> Can't get laid even in a dream?
> 
> Otherwise, damn epic story.





I could not ask for a better response to this thread... heha


----------

